# Why does itunes keep launching on its own?



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi,

Having a little problem with itunes. After I close it down, it will continue to open itself up for no apparent reason. I've unplugged my ipod, made sure there are no CDs in the drive etc, but it still keeps popping up.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

*try to reset your Ipod while it is docked*

This should fix the problem.


----------



## infinity8 (Feb 19, 2006)

scandy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Having a little problem with itunes. After I close it down, it will continue to open itself up for no apparent reason. I've unplugged my ipod, made sure there are no CDs in the drive etc, but it still keeps popping up.
> 
> ...


Give these a try.

- When closing itunes make sure you quit the application.

-Check in accounts and under login items check off hide itunes. 

- Try repairing permission, I found when doing any itune updates my permissions need repairing.


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

Ummm... are you accessing front row? because if so, it'll open itunes to access your media content.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Actually thats what I did, and the problem has persisted ever since...


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok I'll try all those tips and let you know. thanks!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

You think that's bad? My uncle's eMac, immediately after burning a CD, will auto-launch Solitaire.

&-\


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

I once had iPhoto opening when ever I booted up, couldn't figure out why. Finally right clicked on the icon in the dock and Open at login was checked. I didn't even know that option was there. I'm guessing it was the two year old.

Don't know if that will help at all.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

scandy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Having a little problem with itunes. After I close it down, it will continue to open itself up for no apparent reason. I've unplugged my ipod, made sure there are no CDs in the drive etc, but it still keeps popping up.
> 
> ...


This happened to me, too. I'd end up force-closing the thing and it would stay off for about two minutes and relaunch.

I had recently updated iTunes. 

I had used a script before in iTunes that found and removed dead tracks.

What was happening was that this script didn't like the updated version of iTunes. The minute I got rid of the script, iTunes went back to normal. From what I gather, updated iTunes may also not like certain desktop widgets (like an iTunes widget or album cover finder or... stuff like that there).

If you've recently updated iTunes and the trouble started after that, then you may have an incompatability issue with some dood-dad-add-on that was perfectly content with your old iTunes.

But, I guess the first question should be: have you recently updated iTunes or your iPod software?


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Both... brand new mac mini with the latest itunes, and then restored and formatted the ipod nano from windows to mac and 1.3.1 or whatever is the latest. Something must not be cooperating with the upgrades...


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

*Any luck yet?*



scandy said:


> Both... brand new mac mini with the latest itunes, and then restored and formatted the ipod nano from windows to mac and 1.3.1 or whatever is the latest. Something must not be cooperating with the upgrades...


Have you been able to fix the problem?

Irony of ironies, I updates iTunes (and, really, I don't know why... it's not like I've needed any of the last few since I don't have an iPhone or iTV) and, yup, it's happening.

I'm about to try PierreB's suggestion. That doesn't happen, I'll try Infinity8's.


----------



## MikeB (Sep 10, 2007)

*me too, fixed, try this?*

Hi, I've had the same problem. No matter what I did, iTunes would relaunch moments after closing it. 

Question: Do you usually leave your mac 'on', and just use sleep rather than shutting it down? I do. 

The other day, I decided to restart it. Ever since then, iTunes has been on it's best behaviour. Try that see if it works (if you haven't already, that is).

Cheers,
Mike B.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

MikeB said:


> Hi, I've had the same problem. No matter what I did, iTunes would relaunch moments after closing it.
> 
> Question: Do you usually leave your mac 'on', and just use sleep rather than shutting it down? I do.
> 
> ...


I sighed and did this: I trashed the iTunes application that was in my 'application' folder, downloaded a new copy of iTunes from the Apple site and installed it.

No problems now.

Maybe the simple thing is that the iTunes updates just don't always like building on an older application and it's better to start with a clean install of the application (*only* the application itself - not any folders)... .


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

RicktheChemist said:


> Are you sharing any of your tunes over the network? Is anyone connected to you?
> 
> Anywho.. you fixed the problem.. my bad..
> 
> RtC


Nah. In my case it's just me.

On the other hand, now that I actually emptied my trash (after making sure I trashed the copy on my back-up external), it's happening again.

Damned it.

I guess it just wasn't doing it when a copy of it was locked down in the trash :::sigh:::.

I've put in a question at the apple support forums. Seems you can download a slightly earlier version (pre-launching-every-two-minutes) of iTunes but doing that gets an irksome error message saying I can't open the library since it was created with a newer version.

Apple really fell on this task. Actually, being stuck in front of iTunes the last few days when a wave of obsession in cleaning it up and adding covers, I am shocked at how bad it actually is. 

I miss MusicMatch Jukebox :::sigh:::. That was a great program.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh... *that* was the problem: I have an iTunes widget going (the one that shows you the current tune and has a click button that will let you go forward or backward like on the older iPods).

Anyway, buried in a google search, I found a thread saying that sometimes the widget gets sort of 'stuck' and keeps thinking that it's still suppose to be playing the tune it was when iTunes was quitted. So it keeps relaunching iTunes in the vain attempt to remind the owner to finish playing the song.

I just disabled the widget and, once again, iTunes is staying closed.

I can't believe iTunes doesn't have this somewhere easy to find - it's a persistent problem for some people on various boards and I'm sure they, like me, went looking to the Apple support pages first.

I'm afraid I'm not feeling much Apple-Love tonight.

But maybe my experiences will help some other schmuck


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

lmao!

Definatly reminded me of the south park episodes "Cartoon wars" when they make fun of Family guys "YOU THINK THATS BAD?" line of jokes. lol that is quite strange though.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

you dont have an itunes widget running do you?

Thta was my prob, once I tossed the konfabulator itunes widget itunes shut down when I closed it. If you dont have this maybe something else is running that uses itunes?

nevermind any of that I didnt read page 2 oops my bad


----------



## tazzera0700 (Oct 3, 2015)

*I found*

If you have any programs that use iTunes to add ringer music or the like to the Iphone, Ipad, or the Ipod. Then close them and then close the i tune and it should not reload it the fact that they trying to sinc to ITunes. Hope it helps.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Good grief, an Einstein responding to an 8 year old thread? LOL!


----------

